# Recipe for Carrot and Banana Natural Treats



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

My daughter and I did some baking today...NOT for the humans in the household but for the pups! I found a recipe online for some carrot & banana Natural treats and thought we'd give them a go. They smelt good, but as ours have a bit of an upset tum atm, we've not given them one yet, so they are awaiting the taste test seal of approval from them! Despite the nice smell, I can't bring myself to try one, so if you get around to making them and your dogs try them before mine I'd love to know if they get a thumbs up or a thumbs down. 

*Carrot & Banana Natural Dog Treats

2 1/2 cups wholewheat flour
1/2 cup cornmeal
1 bunch fresh carrots, finely chopped or grated
2-3 fresh bananas, peeled and mashed
1 beaten egg
1/3 cup vegetable oil
1/2 cup cold water

Preparation: 
Preheat oven to 350 degrees (gas 4) and grease cookie sheets.
Combine dry ingredients (flour & cornmeal) in large mixing bowl, then incorporate carrots, bananas, egg, oil, and water until well blended into workable dough.
(Note: With both the carrots and bananas, chop them into large pieces, then slowly pulse in a food processor. Leave the pulsed carrot pieces fairly chunky.)
Flour your workspace and roll out dough to desired thickness. We went with about 1/2 inch thickness to allow for some expansion once baked. Cut cookies to desired shape and size.
Place dog cookies on baking sheet and bake 35 minutes. 
After baking, turn oven off and leave cookies inside for another 30-45 minutes until crisp. This step is important to make sure your treats harden up, otherwise they will remain like soft cookies.
Once crisp, remove dog cookies from oven and let cool. Transfer to zipper bags or airtight containers and freeze to preserve freshness for your little one! *

I'm still trying to find a tiny dog bone shaped cutter for my homemade biscuit treats that doesn't cost 3 times as much for shipping as it does to buy, so in the absence of such a cutter, my daughter chose her Easter themed ones...a bunny, a chick and an egg!!!!  Don't think Alfie or Dexter will mind though!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Oooh, sounds good!! Lola loves carrots and banana so I bet these would go down well with her. Love the fact that you made Easter themed dog treats! A trial run for next spring!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

They sound nice... I hope they like them xx


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for the recipe Ali. Think i will give them a try tomorrow while I'm still off work. I may even sample a teeny weeny piece.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Nellies mum said:


> Thanks for the recipe Ali. Think i will give them a try tomorrow while I'm still off work. I may even sample a teeny weeny piece.


Ooh, you're braver than me! Hope they are a winner...let me know.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Well done on the baking 

I'm sure your daughter enjoyed it and loved seeing the boys scoff them 

xxx


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh fab, I was looking for something to make for Monty to take to training tomorrow night (in celebration of his birthday). These will be perfect. Will let you know how they go down.


----------

